# feliks zemdegs 5.99 second official world record?



## cannon4747 (Jul 15, 2011)

i was watching camcuber's first impressions video about the zhan chi and he said that feliks set a new wr with it and i'm trying to find the thread about it so i can hopefully find a video.


----------



## JyH (Jul 15, 2011)

Is this a troll?


----------



## Julian (Jul 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v_Km6cv6DU

Close thread request.


----------

